# Advance with Saman Poly Satin Finish.



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thought I would share this one. Normally for my repaints I've been using Advance. This particular project I also sprayed 2 coats of Saman Clear waterbased Poly on top. Turned out fantastic, but super stressful with little lint bits and chucks in the clear coat. Very hard to touchup if any imperfections. Dark colours are always problamatic as well because of the the blocking time and rack marks.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

How long did you wait before the clear coat?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> How long did you wait before the clear coat?


24 hours.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I love how smooth and uniform your cabinets look! I would like to learn how to achieve that. 

Did you say you put a clear poly over a white cabinet?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> I love how smooth and uniform your cabinets look! I would like to learn how to achieve that.
> 
> Did you say you put a clear poly over a white cabinet?


 Yes I did. Was very stressful though, every little lint hair shows up like a sore thumb. Probably won't do it again on white cabs. Definitely on the dark ones though. All done with an airless setup.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

What tip do you use for Advance?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Yes I did. Was very stressful though, every little lint hair shows up like a sore thumb. Probably won't do it again on white cabs. Definitely on the dark ones though. All done with an airless setup.


what tip are you using, and are you thinning the paint?
Looks good!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> what tip are you using, and are you thinning the paint?
> Looks good!


308 or 310 fflp. No thinning required with an airless. Honestly Advance does all the work. It levels like crazy. This was a water based Poly on top for the record. An oil based or hybrid would surely yellow..


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Super job! 
I would like to mention though that if you are going to clear coat ; General Finishes milk paint in their dark colors dries really fast. (At least with my hvlp) Then clear coat in about 2 to 4 hours. Yes it is just as well a pain to touch up.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mug said:


> Super job!
> I would like to mention though that if you are going to clear coat ; General Finishes milk paint in their dark colors dries really fast. (At least with my hvlp) Then clear coat in about 2 to 4 hours. Yes it is just as well a pain to touch up.
> View attachment 110912


Thanks Mug. Interesting, I would never have considered a Milk paint. Is that what that is? Sprayed? with Clear? Wrought Iron?


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Thanks Mug. Interesting, I would never have considered a Milk paint. Is that what that is? Sprayed? with Clear? Wrought Iron?


They just call it a milk paint because if the characteristics of the finish. Check out Generalfinishes.com 
It was sprayed with the Graco 9.5 and a clear coat was added yes.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

mug said:


> They just call it a milk paint because if the characteristics of the finish. Check out Generalfinishes.com
> It was sprayed with the Graco 9.5 and a clear coat was added yes.


And to think I used to make my own milk paint/casein distempers for historic restorations and brush out all the plaster walls & ceilings in entire homes with it (no rollers allowed) as well as all the wood trim. What I don’t get is why use milk paint if it’s getting clear coated??...although the work in your pic looks great! 

What’s up with dark blue cabinets lately? I did 3 sets of blue cabinets the past couple of years..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redux said:


> And to think I used to make my own milk paint/casein distempers for historic restorations and brush out all the plaster walls & ceilings in entire homes with it (no rollers allowed) as well as all the wood trim. What I don’t get is why use milk paint if it’s getting clear coated??...although the work in your pic looks great!
> 
> What’s up with dark blue cabinets lately? I did 3 sets of blue cabinets the past couple of years..


GF is not even real milk paint, its acrylic. Basically its 'chalk' paint. It does spray and brush nicely though


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> 308 or 310 fflp. No thinning required with an airless. Honestly Advance does all the work. It levels like crazy. This was a water based Poly on top for the record. An oil based or hybrid would surely yellow..


Even some water based poly can cause white paints to yellow


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Even some water based poly can cause white paints to yellow


 I've tested Saman on Advance already with success, but fingers crossed. It sure added a nice candy hard coating, but not sure I'll do it again in the future..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Redux said:


> And to think I used to make my own milk paint/casein distempers for historic restorations and brush out all the plaster walls & ceilings in entire homes with it (no rollers allowed) as well as all the wood trim. What I don’t get is why use milk paint if it’s getting clear coated??...although the work in your pic looks great!
> 
> What’s up with dark blue cabinets lately? I did 3 sets of blue cabinets the past couple of years..


Its in style dude! 😎😎.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Finished a 40 door kitchen in black today. Seriously considered going over it it a clear coat because I'm afraid of marring issues. My ppg dealer assured me that it'll be fine without but I have reservations. Came out great though.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks awesome. I guess dark cabs are just in these days. I assume it was Breakthrough? You'll find out before long if marring is a problem!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Finished a 40 door kitchen in black today. Seriously considered going over it it a clear coat because I'm afraid of marring issues. My ppg dealer assured me that it'll be fine without but I have reservations. Came out great though.
> View attachment 110920
> View attachment 110921
> View attachment 110922
> View attachment 110923


Ya , looks fantastic.! I imagine the Breakthrough 250 blocking time is much better than Advance especially in dark colours. Wish I could get my hands on some. I sleep better at night knowing I clearcoated those ones.😅 Is that real brick?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Joe67 said:


> Looks awesome. I guess dark cabs are just in these days. I assume it was Breakthrough? You'll find out before long if marring is a problem!


Yup v50 Breakthrough. I've used it in black before on on hand rails at my own house and a clients but never on cabinets. Done a bunch of kitchen islands in real dark colors and never had an issue, but never at this scale. 

If marring becomes an issue I'll pull them all and go over it with clear Breakthrough, hope that doesn't happen but I am scheduled for the beginning of February to do all the downstairs trim so I'll correct it then if need be. I would have done it anyway before hand but my dealer assured that it wouldn't be a problem and I couldn't get my hands on the clear fast enough, they only had gloss in stock. We'll see..


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya , looks fantastic.! I imagine the Breakthrough 250 blocking time is much better than Advance especially in dark colours. Wish I could get my hands on some. I sleep better at night knowing I clearcoated those ones.😅 Is that real brick?


I was able to spray them in the morning, stack them, spray them again in the afternoon, and install the following day. 

It is real brick! Not as thick as normal exterior brick it's a veneer but it feels and looks the same. She ordered it from Lowes, I was surprised just how awesome it looked. Here's a link, you can get it in a bunch of different colors. 


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Old-Mill-Thin-Brick-Systems-Brickweb-Cafe-Mocha-10-5-in-x-28-in-Panel-Brick-Veneer/1000223595


----------



## Super Stackers Amy (Apr 6, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Thought I would share this one. Normally for my repaints I've been using Advance. This particular project I also sprayed 2 coats of Saman Clear waterbased Poly on top. Turned out fantastic, but super stressful with little lint bits and chucks in the clear coat. Very hard to touchup if any imperfections. Dark colours are always problamatic as well because of the the blocking time and rack marks.


Looks Amazing!


----------

